# domain mit de.vu



## blumenwiese23 (19 März 2004)

hallo, hat von euch schon jemand erfahrung mit oben genanter domain-endung gemacht. auf der website wird geworben, dass es kostenlos ist und bleibt.

danke


----------



## sascha (19 März 2004)

Habe über de.vu seit mehreren Jahren Domains laufen. War und ist kostenlos, insofern zu empfehlen.


----------



## blumenwiese23 (19 März 2004)

merci für die schnelle antwort.


----------



## ChristianEsser (22 März 2004)

Hy blumenwiese,
ich kann die endung .de.vu auch nur empfehlen, ich habe meine Homepage auch selbst unter dieser Endung(http://www.christian-e.de.vu)

Noch ein Tip: Falls deine Domain schon vergeben sein sollte, kannst du auch mal unter www.nic.ch.vu nachgucken, dort gibt es Domains mit der Endung .ch.vu

Gruß

Christian


----------

